# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Driver IM483

## toanho

Các bác cho em hỏi muốn chạy driver IM 483 với step 86 thì con nào phù hợp vì em thấy nó ghi như vầy: 
The recommended per phase winding inductance we can use is 3.6 mH.
mà sear mấy con PK 299 thì thấy từ 6 mH trở lên. Nếu dùng thì có ảnh hưởng gì không? Mong các bác chỉ giáo thêm ạ. Em cảm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Dùng được nhưng ko chạy nhanh được thôi bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## toanho

> Dùng được nhưng ko chạy nhanh được thôi bác


Như vậy không ảnh hưởng driver hả bác Gamo? Em cũng hông cần nhanh nhưng đủ torque là OK

----------


## nhatson

> Như vậy không ảnh hưởng driver hả bác Gamo? Em cũng hông cần nhanh nhưng đủ torque là OK


driver có lẽ là sẽ tự bảo vệ,nhưng chạy sẽ hay báo lỗi
và ko phỉa là ko chạy nhan được mà sẽ phải chạy chậm  :Smile:  200rpm 300rpm và cũng ko smooth

----------

toanho

----------


## CKD

Chạy mấy con vượt quá sức như thế (thường dính vào mấy con áp cao). Nói là tự bảo vệ nhưng rủi ro bóc khói là rất lớn. Nhất là khi dừng đột ngột.

Dù driver hay thiết bị có "tự bảo vệ" thì chúng ta nên bảo vệ nó trước.

Chức năng tự bảo vệ chỉ đúng khi mình đã làm theo đúng hướng dẩn. Thường driver đều có vài khuyến cáo liên quan đến motor.
1. Là motor chính hãng thì mã nào là dùng được.
2. Thông số cần của motor nếu phải dùng motor của hãng khác.
3. Nếu driver china thì hên xui, mấy cái rẻ tiền thường manual còn chẵng có thì nói gì tới thông với số. Vậy nên muốn biết rỏ để dùng ngon thì phải tra datasheet linh kiện bla bla.

Vì nhiều lý do mới phải đu theo mua cái VOM đo được điện cảm, mất thêm mó xèng ngâm và cú.

----------

toanho

----------


## toanho

Vấn đề ở đây em muốn hỏi là "inductance we can use is 3.6 mH." nhưng thấy trong manual của IM nó cũng đề nghị dùng motor có con em thấy tới hơn 5 mH. Mọi thông số khác coi như OK em chỉ quan tâm đến thông số nầy. Nghe nói là inductance cao hơn driver thì driver sẻ chết. Như con nầy nó đề nghị M-2231-2.4S mà tra trong đây //www.imshome.com. thấy inductance hơn 5mH.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Các bác cho em hỏi muốn chạy driver IM 483 với step 86 thì con nào phù hợp vì em thấy nó ghi như vầy: 
> The recommended per phase winding inductance we can use is 3.6 mH.
> mà sear mấy con PK 299 thì thấy từ 6 mH trở lên. Nếu dùng thì có ảnh hưởng gì không? Mong các bác chỉ giáo thêm ạ. Em cảm ơn


Nếu motor 4 day hoặc 6 dây mắc kiểu nối tiếp thì với 48v tối đa là 10mH

----------


## ducduy9104

> Vấn đề ở đây em muốn hỏi là "inductance we can use is 3.6 mH." nhưng thấy trong manual của IM nó cũng đề nghị dùng motor có con em thấy tới hơn 5 mH. Mọi thông số khác coi như OK em chỉ quan tâm đến thông số nầy. Nghe nói là inductance cao hơn driver thì driver sẻ chết. Như con nầy nó đề nghị M-2231-2.4S mà tra trong đây //www.imshome.com. thấy inductance hơn 5mH.


Cái 3.6mH đó chi là ví dụ thôi bác ạ.

http://www.kocomotion.de/fileadmin/p..._quick-ref.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra thì bác đừng có mắc nó với mấy con motor chà bá,induction 10mH-30mH thôi, chứ 3mH-6mH thường là ok cho các driver thường.

----------


## toanho

> Cái 3.6mH đó chi là ví dụ thôi bác ạ.
> 
> http://www.kocomotion.de/fileadmin/p..._quick-ref.pdf


Như vậy là inductance nó phụ thuộc vào áp. Mà áp con IM 483 cho max lên 48vdc vậy những con motor có inductance dưới 10 là chơi được hén




> Thật ra thì bác đừng có mắc nó với mấy con motor chà bá,induction 10mH-30mH thôi, chứ 3mH-6mH thường là ok cho các driver thường.


Cảm ơn các bác , em đã tìm được câu trả lời.

----------


## CKD

Theo tài liệu thì
Inductance (mH) ≤ 0.2 * minimum Supply Voltage.
Vậy với maximun 48V thì motor phải có induc ≤ 9.6mH.

----------

toanho

----------


## Nam CNC

drive của USA nên đi chung mấy em động cơ USA  , áp thấp dòng cao.... Mấy em vexta là khó chịu nhất , thông thường chúng nó đi chung mới tối ưu chứ động cơ vexta phối hợp với drive USA chán bỏ xừ , nên chơi với stepsyn là hơi bị ngon đó.


Trong Q8 đang có mấy con stepsyn đúng size 60, 3A, torque 2.6N.m , cốt 8mm , con đó đi chung IMS483 là khó có đối thủ cùng tầm.... động cơ đó xài 6 dây.  Đang bán 150K/1kg , tính ra không thơm nhưng hiệu quả trong tầm tiền.

----------

nhatson, toanho

----------


## nhatson



----------

toanho

----------


## toanho

> drive của USA nên đi chung mấy em động cơ USA  , áp thấp dòng cao.... Mấy em vexta là khó chịu nhất , thông thường chúng nó đi chung mới tối ưu chứ động cơ vexta phối hợp với drive USA chán bỏ xừ , nên chơi với stepsyn là hơi bị ngon đó.
> 
> 
> Trong Q8 đang có mấy con stepsyn đúng size 60, 3A, torque 2.6N.m , cốt 8mm , con đó đi chung IMS483 là khó có đối thủ cùng tầm.... động cơ đó xài 6 dây.  Đang bán 150K/1kg , tính ra không thơm nhưng hiệu quả trong tầm tiền.


ngày mai mình ghé đó xem thế nào , Cảm ơn bác NamCNC nhé.

----------


## saudau

Mình cũng xài im483 nhưng toàn là mấu con 56x76 tháo máy photo của hãng Japan Servo Inductance 21.6mH. Mình tháo ra hàn song song các cuộn dây lại thì Inductance đo được tầm 7.xx mH. Touque thì ko biết hihi. Theo datasheet thì nguyên bản nó chạy 1A thì touque là 1.3Nm. Sau khi hàn đấu lại mình để cho chạy  40V 2A thấy cũng êm lắm nhưng ko biết touque có tăng giãm gì ko? (thấy êm là được). 
Bữa nào có ghé q8 kiếm mấy con sanyo denky như bác Namcnc nói về chạy thử.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc vào đó em lựa ra 1 đống để riêng rồi hú mấy bác vào mua cho lẹ , mắc công mua lộn thì có mà chết.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> chắc vào đó em lựa ra 1 đống để riêng rồi hú mấy bác vào mua cho lẹ , mắc công mua lộn thì có mà chết.


Em mới lựa xong, hồi sáng có ai hốt 1 đống rồi. Giờ còn toàn cứng cốt ko ah, về phải vệ sinh lại  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Sẳn tiện em hỏi ké. Có mấy con step có gồi tiếp của sanyo như thế này thì anh em cho lời khuyên chạy nó với driver nào là hợp lý, em sẽ bỏ encoder. Motor size 86, ngoại hình bằng con pk299, 2 phase, 4 dây.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy con có hồi tiếp em không chơi , phàm em có 1 nguyên tắc , không hiểu , không biết thì không mua trừ khi nó rẻ mua 1 cái cho biết.

mấy con kia là động cơ 2 pha thường thôi, chắc không có nhiều đâu.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Sẳn tiện em hỏi ké. Có mấy con step có gồi tiếp của sanyo như thế này thì anh em cho lời khuyên chạy nó với driver nào là hợp lý, em sẽ bỏ encoder. Motor size 86, ngoại hình bằng con pk299, 2 phase, 4 dây.


Mấy con có hồi tiép mua DRV copley về chạy --> ngon nhưng hơi khó setting do phải nối với máy tính và dùng phần mềm  :Big Grin: 
Mà con này sap áp cao khủng vậy, chắc phải đấu lại cuộn dây mới chơi ngon được

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lúc mua là xác định không dùng hồi tiếp rồi. Thấy là step 2 phase nên lấy về tìm driver chạy thử xem sao. Anh em giúp dùm em xem loại driver 2 phase nào chạy mấy con áp cao kiểu này tốt nhé  :Smile:

----------


## toanho

Hôm trước mình search manual thì thấy để đạt được torque trên 4Nm thì dòng phải lên khoảng 14A gì đó.

----------


## truongkiet

> drive của USA nên đi chung mấy em động cơ USA  , áp thấp dòng cao.... Mấy em vexta là khó chịu nhất , thông thường chúng nó đi chung mới tối ưu chứ động cơ vexta phối hợp với drive USA chán bỏ xừ , nên chơi với stepsyn là hơi bị ngon đó.
> 
> 
> Trong Q8 đang có mấy con stepsyn đúng size 60, 3A, torque 2.6N.m , cốt 8mm , con đó đi chung IMS483 là khó có đối thủ cùng tầm.... động cơ đó xài 6 dây.  Đang bán 150K/1kg , tính ra không thơm nhưng hiệu quả trong tầm tiền.


hốt dùm e vài con a Nam ơi

----------


## Gamo

> Lúc mua là xác định không dùng hồi tiếp rồi. Thấy là step 2 phase nên lấy về tìm driver chạy thử xem sao. Anh em giúp dùm em xem loại driver 2 phase nào chạy mấy con áp cao kiểu này tốt nhé


Chú giải phẫu con này, nối cuộn dây lại song song xem sao?
Có hồi tiếp thì nó chạy ngon hơn ko có hồi tiếp nhiều đó, nhưng kiếm driver có hồi tiếp chắc khùng luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì công bằng , tui lum về anh em nào lấy báo giúp 1 tiếng , bây giờ không còn xài loại này nữa nên mua lố là ôm cho bằng hết nên không quan tâm lắm..... nhớ là tui lấy phí đi mua nhé , ít hay nhiều thì phải có , tới nhà lấy thì mời tui nước mía trước nhà đê.

----------


## thuhanoi

> thì công bằng , tui lum về anh em nào lấy báo giúp 1 tiếng , bây giờ không còn xài loại này nữa nên mua lố là ôm cho bằng hết nên không quan tâm lắm..... nhớ là tui lấy phí đi mua nhé , ít hay nhiều thì phải có , tới nhà lấy thì mời tui nước mía trước nhà đê.


Bác Nam lượm giùm 3 -4 con nhé Thank

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy đâu ra nhiều dữ vậy anh , con đó nặng tầm 2.4kg , mà 150K/1kg .... em thấy chát quá. Cố gắng deal giá còn 100K/1kg chắc ngon.

----------


## thuhanoi

> lấy đâu ra nhiều dữ vậy anh , con đó nặng tầm 2.4kg , mà 150K/1kg .... em thấy chát quá. Cố gắng deal giá còn 100K/1kg chắc ngon.


Hi, nó nặng dữ vậy ta, có mấy cái IM nằm không chưa có cái chi ghép với hắn  :Big Grin:  . Mà cái động cơ này có phải cái màu xanh biển nhạt mà Nam bán khi xưa không?

----------


## Nam CNC

không anh , nó là dòng động cơ step syn thần thánh size 60 ngày xưa nổi tiếng , 3A , ngày trước bán giá 500K mà không đủ mà bán đó anh , bây giờ xuất hiện lại , có điều anh em dần chuyển qua có hồi tiếp nên quên. Con đó siêu mạnh , mấy em size 86 hay 90 mà dài 60 torque cũng không bằng nó. Nói chung em nó ngày xưa có dùng , so sánh thì chưa có con nào vượt qua nó , hiệu quả về lực , kết cấu nhỏ gọn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Có thì Nam cứ lấy cho mình 3 con đi nhé

----------


## saudau

Có lần ra q8 thấy có bộ này, vì khoái im nên lụm về, rất tiếc lúc đó chỉ có 1 bộ thui. Mà sao manual thì im804 chạy tới 75V, mà trên board interface led chỉ có tới 48V???? Để chạy thử xem sao, nghe nói step này chạy cũng ok lắm, chỉ tội nó tới 8 dây, phải đấu đá dây lại néu ko có board interface kèm theo. Thấy có encoder mà ko biết vụ hồi tiếp của em này xài sao.
Nhớ hình như bác Thanhhai có mấy step giống vầy, kiếm ko có Syn thần thánh chắc qua lụm mấy em này chạy với im483 cũng hay hơn step photo. hihi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có lần ra q8 thấy có bộ này, vì khoái im nên lụm về, rất tiếc lúc đó chỉ có 1 bộ thui. Mà sao manual thì im804 chạy tới 75V, mà trên board interface led chỉ có tới 48V????


Do họ thiết kế bo đó theo tổng thể cái máy của họ nên chỉ 48V. Không sao cứ kiểm tra kỹ hiệu chnhr chút xíu trên bo đó là chạy được áp bằng với DRV

----------

saudau

----------


## CKD

Con xanh xanh trên nó có dòng họ với cái con ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...er-400x600x120



Chạy driver chỉ với 24V vô tư.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Có lần ra q8 thấy có bộ này, vì khoái im nên lụm về, rất tiếc lúc đó chỉ có 1 bộ thui. Mà sao manual thì im804 chạy tới 75V, mà trên board interface led chỉ có tới 48V???? Để chạy thử xem sao, nghe nói step này chạy cũng ok lắm, chỉ tội nó tới 8 dây, phải đấu đá dây lại néu ko có board interface kèm theo. Thấy có encoder mà ko biết vụ hồi tiếp của em này xài sao.
> Nhớ hình như bác Thanhhai có mấy step giống vầy, kiếm ko có Syn thần thánh chắc qua lụm mấy em này chạy với im483 cũng hay hơn step photo. hihi.


Con này em đã trên tay rồi, chắc cũng nhiều bác khác trên tay luôn rồi. Giá chát quá nên đành buông tay  :Wink:

----------


## truongkiet

> không anh , nó là dòng động cơ step syn thần thánh size 60 ngày xưa nổi tiếng , 3A , ngày trước bán giá 500K mà không đủ mà bán đó anh , bây giờ xuất hiện lại , có điều anh em dần chuyển qua có hồi tiếp nên quên. Con đó siêu mạnh , mấy em size 86 hay 90 mà dài 60 torque cũng không bằng nó. Nói chung em nó ngày xưa có dùng , so sánh thì chưa có con nào vượt qua nó , hiệu quả về lực , kết cấu nhỏ gọn.


lượm dùm em 2 con đi a Nam

----------


## ppgas

> Con này em đã trên tay rồi, chắc cũng nhiều bác khác trên tay luôn rồi. Giá chát quá nên đành buông tay


Đúng là lúc đó tính buông tay rồi mà thấy nó đẹp quá nên cũng cắn răng làm mấy bộ IM805. 804. 483
Vẫn chưa biết cách kết nối với cái bo interface dù đã cố gắng lục rất nhiều diễn đàn. Có bác nào biết thì hướng dẫn giúp cách đấu dây với bob mach3. Tháo bỏ bo interface thì phí quá  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Đúng là lúc đó tính buông tay rồi mà thấy nó đẹp quá nên cũng cắn răng làm mấy bộ IM805. 804. 483
> Vẫn chưa biết cách kết nối với cái bo interface dù đã cố gắng lục rất nhiều diễn đàn. Có bác nào biết thì hướng dẫn giúp cách đấu dây với bob mach3. Tháo bỏ bo interface thì phí quá


Send đây làm cái ngâm cú rồi rì viu cho  :Smile: .
Đang không có đồ để mò nè.

----------


## ppgas

> Send đây làm cái ngâm cú rồi rì viu cho .
> Đang không có đồ để mò nè.


13/06 đi CT, khỏi send, mang đến tận tay  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Quên nữa, ông ghé CT thì nhớ hốt hết đống Ezi Sẹcvồ về luôn nhé, tui với ông rì viu  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Quên nữa, ông ghé CT thì nhớ hốt hết đống Ezi Sẹcvồ về luôn nhé, tui với ông rì viu


Hehe!
Chú MrL đem đi giấu hết rồi. Có cần gởi cặp ray về cho ông ko?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lúc khác cũng được... còn phải gặp cha để trả tiền nữa chứ

----------


## ppgas

> Quên nữa, ông ghé CT thì nhớ hốt hết đống Ezi Sẹcvồ về luôn nhé, tui với ông rì viu


Có gửi thì vô tư đi, dưới 100kg là ok hết. Đến tay người nhận hay không thì tùy  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Send đây làm cái ngâm cú rồi rì viu cho .
> Đang không có đồ để mò nè.


Hôm nay CT thẳng tiến, có mang đồ chơi theo :Smile:  . Chiều tối hoặc mai alo nhé sếp.

----------


## Gamo

Ông nhớ mang về rì viu đống driver & BoB các loại từ CT nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.L

@gamo đống ezzi sẹc zô là phải bước qua xác em ^^

----------


## nbc

> drive của USA nên đi chung mấy em động cơ USA  , áp thấp dòng cao.... Mấy em vexta là khó chịu nhất , thông thường chúng nó đi chung mới tối ưu chứ động cơ vexta phối hợp với drive USA chán bỏ xừ , nên chơi với stepsyn là hơi bị ngon đó.
> 
> 
> Trong Q8 đang có mấy con stepsyn đúng size 60, 3A, torque 2.6N.m , cốt 8mm , con đó đi chung IMS483 là khó có đối thủ cùng tầm.... động cơ đó xài 6 dây.  Đang bán 150K/1kg , tính ra không thơm nhưng hiệu quả trong tầm tiền.


Mấy con stepsyn mã nào vậy a Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy con đó bị mua hết rồi , em mới nói thôi thì chúng nó bị săn hết rồi.

----------

nbc

----------


## Gamo

còn mấy con StepSync 3 pha đóa, chạy ngon, êm, phải tội ko có driver  :Wink:

----------

nbc

----------


## nbc

3 pha bỏ bớt 1 pha chắc không vấn đề nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

sẵn thớt cho em hỏi cái ạ
em mơi dùng im483 nhung không biết chỗ set dòng ở đâu 
đangg chay với step57- 5v 2a thì touque khỏe nhưng thay step size60- 2.6v 4a -2.4Nm thì chạy chậm và mất bước tùm lum

----------


## CKD

Bác hỏi google cái tài liệu của nó, down về xe là 9 rỏ thành 10 thôi.
Nó có hướng dẫn và bảng giá trị rất rỏ ràng.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em tra thấy có bảng set vi bước thôi.ko tim được set dòng 
Có 4 cái swits để chỉnh vi bước thôi .

----------


## Bongmayquathem

im483 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Đây này bác Hải. Output current = 0.002xR (R nối chân P2.2 và 2.3). Với trở 2000 ôm là được 4A đó bác. Trang số 37 trong manual của nó.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Echchum

----------

